
Fabulous: Python library for printing images and fancy text to the terminal - tta
http://lobstertech.com/fabulous.html
======
acon
This is cool, but I get the feeling it is just a workaround for the broken
state of current terminals. Why are they still character based? We have had
bitmap displays as long as I have had a computer, but we still emulate text
terminals.

There are graphical terminals in programs like Maple and Matlab, and some
years ago there was talk of an XML-based terminal, but nothing happens.

Sorry for the rant. I just couldn't help my self.

~~~
balakk
There are some shells like that:

<http://poshconsole.codeplex.com/>

Windows only - WPF based Powershell console.

I think the simple reason is there are better tools for working with graphics.
Text terminals were great, and are still immensely productive if you are
proficient with the command-set. Even in a full-blown word processor, people
have trouble laying out text along with graphics. It would simply turn out to
be chaotic I fear.

~~~
AndrejM
Hmm, I've just tried it. It has potential, but it's very slow and sluggish on
my machine (quad).

------
kalessin
It reminds me the famous libcaca:

<http://caca.zoy.org/wiki/libcaca>

One of my favorite application of the libcaca is neercs:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQr42LjaNCY>

------
h0h0h0
Lobstertech: I couldn't help but be reminded of the fancy things we did with
ANSI graphics in the BBS days. Merging the gif/jpg to ansi converter was very
clever. This could make for some interesting terminal programs.

~~~
mkramlich
yeah this gives me flashbacks to the 80's

------
diN0bot
looks very cool, but running easy_install fabulous on Mac 10.5 installed a
broken version. the demo threw some errors and the whole thing blinked and
didn't show all the colors. blinking terminal....

might work if i build it myself and sort out the ld dependencies. anyway,
still a cool project. not sure i'll ever have use for it...maybe for debug
apps.

~~~
snorkel
Also Mac's Terminal app is only 16 color.

~~~
jackolas
Not if you turn on ANSI color

------
gasull
You can also install it via pip:

sudo pip install fabulous

